# مشروع تخرج - وحدة المنشآت المعدنية - رسومات والنوتة ( steel frames )



## civil engineer00 (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشروع تخرج - وحدة المنشآت المعدنية - أتمني من الله أن تفيدكم 

اللهم فرج كرب إخواننا في سوريا وبورما عاجلا غير آجل يا رب العالمين

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

http://www.mediafire.com/?cpgfwc0voe1mzd3


----------



## civil mo7amed (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (2 أغسطس 2012)

civil mo7amed قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم بمثل .... تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## ash hag (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و أتمني أن تكون حصلت علي تقدير عالي


----------



## smq1404 (3 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## doha_4all (3 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## doha_4all (3 أغسطس 2012)

الملفات رائعه بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## civil engineer00 (3 أغسطس 2012)

ash hag قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير و أتمني أن تكون حصلت علي تقدير عالي



وجزاكم بمثل ........... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## civil engineer00 (3 أغسطس 2012)

smq1404 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## civil engineer00 (3 أغسطس 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> الملفات رائعه بارك الله فيك ​



شكراااا .......... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن توضيح لمعادلات التصميم الموجوة فى شيت الاكسيل الخاص بتصميم ال bracing واكون شاكر لك


----------



## civil engineer00 (6 أغسطس 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> ممكن توضيح لمعادلات التصميم الموجوة فى شيت الاكسيل الخاص بتصميم ال bracing واكون شاكر لك



شكرا علي متابعتك وربنا يجزيك خير علي ما تفعله في الملتقي من إفادة للمهندسين

التصميم بثلاث شروط 
1 - شرط ال construction وهو وجود مسافة كافية لرباط المسامير وهي في البداية لا تقل عن 1.5 قطر المسمار وبين المسامير لا تقل عن 3 مرات قطر المسمار

سيتم الاستكمال في وقت آخر بإذن الله ولو توضح عن ماذا تسأل بالضبط يكون أفضل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## civil engineer00 (6 أغسطس 2012)

2 - شرط ال stifness ;وهو يحتوي علي جزئين
ا - L/D < 60
ب - L / i<200وهي شروط من الكود للانبعاج -طبعا الرياح لا نعلم من اين ستأتي لذا ستكون القوي في أغلب الأضلاع ve or -ve+ - حتي لا يقال أن الانبعاج لا يحدث الا في الضغط - 

3 - شرط الstresses وهو عبارة عن التحقق من تحمل القطاع للأحمال عليه N / A<.58*Fy 

في الغالب القوي علي الأضلاع في البريسنج تكون قليلة جدا والمتحكم الأساسي في التصميم هو شرط ال stiffness

في النوتة الحزء الاول في الصفحات من 33 - 42 الحل يدويا لكل الأضلاع المحلولة في الشيت 

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك علي ما تريد


----------



## rawan_2010 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## adhmdemo (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## السيدنصير (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## هانى حميده (29 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## eng_egp (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ......................


----------



## civil engineer00 (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ...... أرجو من الله أن ينفعكم ويوفقنا واياكم لما فيه الخيرللاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم فرج همي وكربي و ما انا فيه يا رب العالمين والمسلمين جميعا .


----------



## محمود مدكور (29 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## civil engineer00 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

adhmdemo قال:


> جزاكم الله خير






السيدنصير قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا​





هانى حميده قال:


> بارك الله فيك​​





eng_egp قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ......................





محمود مدكور قال:


> الف شكر



جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ...... أرجو من الله أن ينفعكم ويوفقنا واياكم لما فيه الخيرللاسلام والمسلمين
اللهم فرج همي وكربي و ما انا فيه يا رب العالمين والمسلمين جميعا .


----------



## هانى حميده (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
*​*
*
​


----------



## Akmal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر و جزالك الله كل خير على الملفات القيمة


----------



## civil engineer00 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## معمر السمومي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (1 أكتوبر 2012)

موفق ​


----------



## civil engineer00 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

```
جزاك الله خيرا
```


```
موفق
```

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## marwan86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## united 99 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## ahmed arfa (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## civil engineer00 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmed arfa قال:


> شكرا لك اخي



الشكر لله 
أسأل الله جل وعلا أن ينفعنا وإياكم به وأن يجزينا وإياكم خير الجزاء وأن يعجل بنصر إخواننا المستضعفين في سوريا وفي كل مكان


----------



## جيمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس فعلا انا كنت محتاج للرسومات والنوتة 
وجزاكم بمثل .... تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## معمر السمومي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## civil engineer00 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جيمي قال:


> الف الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس فعلا انا كنت محتاج للرسومات والنوتة
> وجزاكم بمثل .... تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال



يا رب اكون قدرت افيدك يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## koko2lolo (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااا .......... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil mo7amed (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## eng.aim91 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## civil engineer00 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

koko2lolo قال:


> شكراااا .......... جزاكم الله خيرا






civil mo7amed قال:


> شكراااااااااااا





eng.aim91 قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​



وجزاكم ربي خير الجزاء


----------



## حجيجي2008 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## wolvareen (28 أكتوبر 2012)

thank u


----------



## civil engineer00 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

حجيجي2008 قال:


> شكرا لك


شكر الله لنا ولك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وياريت لو تقدر تساعدني في الحصول علي دورة في التصميم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

wolvareen قال:


> thank u



شكر الله لنا ولك



المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيك وياريت لو تقدر تساعدني في الحصول علي دورة في التصميم وجزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## civil engineer00 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Up


----------



## ashraf_elrefaey (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ashraf_elrefaey قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





amrcivil قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزانا الله وإياكم خير الجزاء...


----------



## the pump (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## samirmzd (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد رفيق محمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق يا اخى ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى حميده (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​

​


----------



## civil engineer00 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

up


----------



## م.احمدرزق (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل جدا جدا ............و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

م.احمدرزق قال:


> جميل جدا جدا ............و جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاكم الله بمثله


----------



## engyassien (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد اذن المهندس [h=4]civil engineer00[/h]انا عندى مشروع استيل ومطلوب منى انى اعمل برنامج على الاكسيل لتصميم الميمبرس ياريت بعد اذنك لو تبعتلى الجداول اللى حاضرتك اشتغلت بيها لانى حاولت اشوفها فى المشروع بتاع حضرتك لقيتها عايزة باسورد


----------



## civil engineer00 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

engyassien قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس
> *civil engineer00*
> 
> انا عندى مشروع استيل ومطلوب منى انى اعمل برنامج على الاكسيل لتصميم الميمبرس ياريت بعد اذنك لو تبعتلى الجداول اللى حاضرتك اشتغلت بيها لانى حاولت اشوفها فى المشروع بتاع حضرتك لقيتها عايزة باسورد



ربنا يوفقك يا بشمهندس ويوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير للاسلام والمسلمين

مرفق كتاب القطاعات 

Steel+Tables.rar

وبالنسبة للشيتات هي تعطيني مثلا z المطلوبة للقطاع لو I أو C وتعطيني a لو زاوية وانا اللي اختار القطاع واكتب الخصائص بتاعته والشيتات تعل check علي القطاع


----------



## engyassien (1 ديسمبر 2012)

civil engineer00 قال:


> ربنا يوفقك يا بشمهندس ويوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير للاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> مرفق كتاب القطاعات
> 
> ...


متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

engyassien قال:


> متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا



الشكر لله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير للإسلام وللمسلمين


----------



## civil engineer00 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

up


----------



## civil engineer00 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

up


----------



## freemanghassan (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
---------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## civil engineer00 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

freemanghassan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> ---------------------------------------------------------​



وجزاكم الله بمثله


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## civil engineer00 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## *amy* (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## ahmed yosri (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## انا الكبير (7 مايو 2013)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## en g ineer (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## مهندس مؤمن فوزى (1 مايو 2015)

جزاك المولى عز وجل خيرا ورزقك رزقا حلالا لا تدرى من اين يأتيك


----------



## احمد محمود2324 (1 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخى


----------



## Mu7.okda (27 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (29 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer ghaly (29 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil engineer00 (24 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً ............... نسألكم الدعاء

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حويزي (29 ديسمبر 2017)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## moaad1978 (24 فبراير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## koko2lolo (5 مارس 2018)

شكراااا .......... جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

